# What Drinky Mixes Have You Come Up With?



## ET (15/11/13)

the idea first started percolating in my head when crafty mentioned in a thread the mixed some of his ecig flavouring with milk. so here is the thread for posting your ecig flavour enhanced drinks suggestions. right now i am drinking caramel flavour addded coffee. not too bad, but dang a little goes a heck of a long way. don't chuck in more than 1 drop initially. might be waaaay to much.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/11/13)

Went to a friend of ours yesterday and he mixed a whole bunch of fruity flavours with a bit or strohrum :0 was pretty nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

A friend was pouring us some creamy shooters she made with barone and vodka. I thought, lets kick it up a notch, and dropped in 3 drops of Oupa's Caramel flavour.
DOnt do that........ It was not what I had imagined. It actually came out bitter, then chased the whole thing by downing my precious beer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (30/12/14)

On the other hand - what i thought this thread was about - i added a few drops of Klipdrift Black Gold to one of my latest concoctions...


----------



## yuganp (30/12/14)

I added some drops of concentrate to my coffee. Makes for some interesting flavors. I only drink black coffee with no sugar so YMMV.


----------



## Arthster (30/12/14)

I like to add a few drops of cola to my klipdrift

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

